# *CHEAP* Pleco Cave



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

I've heard pvc pipe works, but IMHO it doesn't look very nice. Perhaps some terra cotta roof tile? Some people use coconut shells I believe.


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

PVC huh, interesting......... I wonder how it might look if I coat it in silicone or epoxy and then roll it in the same sand as my substrate. Doesn't that come in a dark color also, like black? Or am I thinking of some other kind of plastic pipe? 
Will toy with this idea some also. TY digger


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Drain pipe comes in black plastic, but I don't know if it's safe for the aquarium.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

The only slate I could find at HD was very large, expensive pieces of flagstone. I had a lot of slate leftovers from my slate back escapade. Using some aq. silicone, I glued a cave together. The other possibilities I can think of for pleco cover wouldn't come from HD.

James


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

James said:


> The other possibilities I can think of for pleco cover wouldn't come from HD.


That's ok, I am open to all suggestions 8)


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

I am assuming you are from a brave state judging your location Id. I have used one time a coconut husk. Also in a quarneteen tank, one of those clay and/or plastic small plant containers work. The black pvc, should work I think
Ray


----------



## mandi0808 (Mar 25, 2003)

I got a white PVC ring from Home Depot. I sanded it on the outside and inside to rough it up a bit. Then I siliconed the whole thing inside and out and rolled it in gravel. It looks ok, considering I did not go back in to fill the blank spots, but it does the job. My cichlids fight over who gets to hang out in it and my snails like to hang upside down in it. It's been in the tank for a few months now and has a bit of algae growing on the top, which my otto loves. The best thing was it was cheap to make. The ring was about .38 cents. I got a large thing of silicone from Big Al's, as it takes a lot, and the gravel I already had.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

I took 2 pieces of slate from Home Depot and glues them together with silicone. Works great.


----------



## NFish (Nov 5, 2002)

How about a flower pot? Like the clay (?) ones at michaels or wal-mart. I used to have an 8" pleco that would hang out in a big flower pot in my tank. you could break it, or half bury it in the gravel. if you didn't like the looks, you could cover it in silicone and gravel.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

eww... i hate flower pots no offense. they don't look natural. :shock:


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Why don't you use a pvc pipe (4"?) cut it in half or maybe a bit more so it isn't as high (cut above the centre line of the pipe). Silicone some plastic mesh to one side, lay down some moss or riccia on of the pipe and pull the mesh over the moss/riccia and wrap it around the other side of the pipe, thus making a mossy type cave (mesh should stay in place once you place it on the gravel). Maybe you could even tie some anubia or java ferns to it. Might look cool. Just a thought.. hope it made sense.


----------



## JonMulzer (Apr 6, 2003)

Kind of a strange idea (it is late and I come up with that when I am without sleep). Take a 2 liter bottle or something and using a little bit of heat warp it and add some contour to it. Then cut it in half to make a cave. Smear some silicone or epoxy on it and then roll it in the same type sand you have in your tank. The contours and warping would break up the shape and the sand would make it look very natural.


----------



## rdn2 (Jul 10, 2003)

Jon you can either take credit or blame for this one... I read your last post and created this...










Obviously it still needs sand/gravel and it's probably too small for plecos but I think some other fish might enjoy it. Plus I can put a plant in the bowl on top... Whats everyone think? I took more pics as I went if anyone cares and I'll take more as I'm finishing it if anybody wants to see the outcome.

Ron


----------



## JonMulzer (Apr 6, 2003)

"Jon you can either take credit or blame for this one... I read your last post and created this..."

LMAO!! Too funny. Actually I think it will look pretty good once you get some sand on it. Now that I think about it, it may be a good idea to paint the inside with some black spray paint to make sure that no light gets through. If light were able to diffuse through the sand and material it would look very unnatural.


----------



## kherman (Apr 18, 2003)

MIght want to paint the outside of it a color that matches the sand instead.

Just a thought ....


----------

